# A Carp....,



## rd_ab_penman (Feb 26, 2021)

On Birdseye Maple along with a Roach on Hard Maple ready to ship  off to the UK. Both finished with MINWAX WBOM Clear Satin Polyurethane using my Dipping Method and ready to install fittings for the Sierra series pen 🖊


----------

